
Recon bug lets hackers create admin accounts on SAP servers - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/recon-bug-lets-hackers-create-admin-accounts-on-sap-servers/
======
MikTec
SAP provided solution by code correction in a note 2934135, see
[https://launchpad.support.sap.com/#/notes/2934135](https://launchpad.support.sap.com/#/notes/2934135)

The solution covers missing authentication issue (CVE-2020-6287) and path
traversal problem (CVE-2020-6286)

CVE-2020-6287:

"LM Configuration Wizard of SAP NetWeaver AS JAVA, does not perform an
authentication check which allows an attacker without prior authentication, to
execute configuration tasks to perform critical actions against the SAP Java
system, including the ability to create an administrative user, and therefore
compromising Confidentiality, Integrity and Availability of the system."

[https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2020-6287...](https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2020-6287%20)

CVE-2020-6286:

"The insufficient input path validation of certain parameter in the web
service, allows an unauthenticated attacker to exploit a method to download
zip files to a specific directory."

[https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2020-6286...](https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2020-6286%20)

